# EC more painful after having had a child?



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Figured this was the best place to ask. 

I have never found EC painful before. However this time it was really painful (I have local anaesthetic and sedation).  The consultant who did it ( a different one from who I have usually) said that was because after having a child my uterus was larger making my ovaries more difficult to access.

I wondered if anyone else had been told the same, or is it just an excuse for a poorer technique.

She suggested next time I have a general which I don't plan on doing as i don't recover very well from them.

thanks for any feedback.


----------



## DJCJ (May 24, 2007)

Hi
Sorry you had a painful EC.  I've had 5 E/Cs since DS and haven't noticed any change in discomfort levels, nor have I been warned that I should.  I'm inclined to think she's making an excuse.

Best of luck
DJ x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thankyou DJ that was what I was inclined to think as well.  I will ask for the consultant I had previously in the future.


----------



## kamie (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi

I also had a painful ec the first time trying for a second child. This should not happen mine was painful as my hormone levels had dropped and i had no mature eggs due to this. I have had two ec since and none of them have hurt. Hope this helps i think you need to have a consultant you are happy with. This time round i am with a new clinic and new consultants and i have had no pain.

Hope all works out for you.

Kamie xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks kamie, that helps me build my case when I go for follow-up.

good luck with your tx.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I just wanted to update this to say that I have just had another EC, this time with the Dr I usually have rather than the new one....and pain free!!  

So the answer to my question is NO! EC should not be more painful just coz you've had a child....it is only more painful because some have poorer technique than others.


----------

